# Vacuum Bean Storage



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Due to doctors orders I have to reduce coffee consuption









It now takes me longer to get through a bag of beans, so I

now store the beans in large bottles with Vacuvin stoppers.

I wait a week for degassing the beans before putting them

in the bottle.

They seem to keep really well, as there is no air in the

bottles, so oxidation is slower.

Also a plus side; the bottles are really great to pour beans

from for measuring single doses, much easier than a bag.









-jkk


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ooooh ... I like that


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How long goes it take you to get through a bag of beans?

The one way valve in a bag lets out the gases that freshly roasted beans release without letting air in, which is good for the beans.

Those vacuvin stoppers will prevent the unwanted gases from escaping, although I suppose if you use the pump regularly that would remove them.

Im not convinced its a good idea and would leave them in the bag personally.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

aaronb said:


> How long goes it take you to get through a bag of beans?
> 
> The one way valve in a bag lets out the gases that freshly roasted beans release without letting air in, which is good for the beans.
> 
> ...


Hello

Probably about a month for a 330g bag.

Unfortunately not all bags are resealable with a valve.

Blue Bottle, Square Mile, & Workshop beans come in non resealble bags, so

to keep them airtight I think the Vacuvin is much better.

Also I live in quite a humid/damp house which is not good for beans.

-jkk


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure if the Vacuvin stoppers work differently to the lids on their coffee storage plastic containers (they look similar to me) or not but on the latter, I do believe they allow co2 gases out whilst not allowing air in.

Have been happily using them all year. Other members here have too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vacum storage is different to simple removing as much air as possible in a bag, but not forming a brick. One puts the beans under low pressure, and I think may well draw oils to the surface faster, not sure it's good for the coffee. The other removes as much air as possible without creating a negative pressure to reduce staling.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JKK said:


> Blue Bottle, Square Mile, & Workshop beans come in non resealble bags, so
> 
> to keep them airtight I think the Vacuvin is much better.
> 
> -jkk


Square Mile 350g bags are now resealable


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Not sure if the Vacuvin stoppers work differently to the lids on their coffee storage plastic containers (they look similar to me) or not but on the latter, I do believe they allow co2 gases out whilst not allowing air in.
> 
> Have been happily using them all year. Other members here have too.


They do, they come with a pump to force air out and create a pressurised container (to slow the process of wine oxidising).


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been using the coffee storage jar for a few months now, not noticed any real negatives bit do feel that my beans last longer before I am having to tighten the grind to maintain flow rate etc, I keep mine in the bag though.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

HI all.

Just started using the Friis Coffee canister. Been looking for a decent sized bean storage as my usage is increasing and will more than likely go up further once I purchase the new espresso machine. Looks like it'll hold 1 kg of beans. Put 2x250g bags in there and about half way full. Has a Co2 filter in top. Only time will tell how well it works as I've only just received it.


----------



## zidane72003 (Sep 11, 2017)

For me, this worked just fine.

https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Coffee-Saver-Starter/dp/B000XR2GMK


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

How much of air needed to destroy the beans beyond enjoyable? If I drink coffee 3-4 times a day and keep open/close the vacuum container, is there much point in the container? Somewhat academic interest, since a 250 bag does not last me a week, normally.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I got a vac jar as below, have a 1kg order on way from Rave coffee, with 250g bags been trying not to add to much to hopper and keep rest in this once bag opened. With this larger amount would I be better of freezing say 500g?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00167XN14/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Ordered a coffee vault today from Amazon. It was reduced from £40 to £20 delivered so thought it was worth a punt. Will report back.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Opened mine and sending it back sadly. Nothing more than a metal mason jar with a daft date dial on the top that doesn't work. Will have a look for something else.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

zidane72003 said:


> For me, this worked just fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Coffee-Saver-Starter/dp/B000XR2GMK


Vacuvin for the win here as well


----------

